# Transfer bar removal



## ivan52 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a new Ruger Vaquero for cowboy fast draw, because of the transfer bar and trigger I am haveing a hard time fanning the gun, My old Blackhawk three screw works perfect, is there parts that I can convert this gun to the old style? Ivan52


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if you want to convert the vaquero, buy an old blackhawk.... the vaquero is the same frame, new guts.


----------

